# Betta Macrostoma- "@ Talk Lounge"



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Everyone.

Its been a while since I have done a post at all let alone about the illusive macrostoma! I recently and sadly sold my 3 pair of F1 wild Macrostoma which I raised from juveniles, as I moved across the country. Now that I have settled again (for now) I will be at it again for round two with macrostoma and hopefully I can be as successful as my last experience with the fish.

I have created this thread for all Betta Macrostoma enthusiasts to talk all things Betta Macrostoma! From keeping, housing, breeding feeding , etc.

Hopefully this thread will pick up with those who have had success with the fish so myself and many others can own and care for this fish. Decreasing the common misconceptions of this species being next to impossible to own and being very expensive( which it does not have to be).

Enjoy the thread, look forward to reading all the insight and experiences.


----------

